# Reason for sale - LOL !!



## sixdoublesix (Nov 3, 2009)

I have heard some funny reasons for sale but this ones good !!

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll? ... 417wt_1167

eBay item 320482037941

Just made me wonder thou if anyone seen or heard any other good/funny reasons for sale rather than the usual getting married, holiday, baby etc... and why do some people need to justify the sale??


----------



## ecko2702 (Jan 26, 2009)

:lol: :lol: that is a funny sale ad. I love the questions at the bottom.


----------



## ecko2702 (Jan 26, 2009)

This thread will end up getting moved but this one one of my fav for sale ads


----------



## sixdoublesix (Nov 3, 2009)

:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: I actually LOL'd at that!


----------



## markypoo (Sep 4, 2009)

sixdoublesix said:


> I have heard some funny reasons for sale but this ones good !!
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll? ... 417wt_1167
> 
> ...


Take a look at the messages he's been sent at the bottom :lol: :lol:


----------



## SaintScoTT (Jun 27, 2008)

Bidding has ended on this item.
Item:Suzuki GS1000G for spares, repair or even a trike


----------



## pij (Jan 30, 2010)

ecko2702 said:


> This thread will end up getting moved but this one one of my fav for sale ads


That is brilliant!!! :lol:


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

I like the fact that the bike, apparently, starts 'eroticaly'.


----------



## Charlie (Dec 15, 2006)

pij said:


> ecko2702 said:
> 
> 
> > This thread will end up getting moved but this one one of my fav for sale ads
> ...


Fantastic find Joe, as Simon said that made me actually laugh out loud - sheer genius :lol:

Charlie


----------



## head_ed (Dec 10, 2002)

Love the blocks ad


----------



## jammyd (Oct 11, 2008)

Had to move this!!!!

love it but way too much swearing!


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Spot the mistake

"It starts and runs although a bit eroticaly due to being stood for the best part of 4 years in a garage."

Does that mean it's shagged ?


----------



## mde-tt (Aug 7, 2007)

This is fecking hilarious!
Thanks for posting it and making my day a little bit funnier.

He's open and honest, I especially liked the bit about Glasgow and where its located. That and what happens if you mess him about. Genius.

Judging by how the internet is going to be completely locked down in future you can rest assured that this kind of ad will be illegal in many countries by 2020! :roll:


----------



## triplefan (Sep 3, 2008)

Great find, reminds me of the Turbo carrot.........

Sadly these don't last too long before you can no longer see them


----------



## TT51 (Feb 28, 2009)

@666 that is funny the questions are very entertaining :lol:

@echo that is just pure quality what a find. What a sarcastic fucker he is. Brilliant :lol: :lol:


----------



## TurboTTS (Sep 11, 2009)

sixdoublesix said:


> I have heard some funny reasons for sale but this ones good !!
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll? ... 417wt_1167
> 
> ...


the bike starts erotically? wow, thats some bike! its gonna make some little boy a happy man in the morning :lol:


----------

